# Searched



## motoman (Feb 3, 2011)

I've searched and even found the "service manual" post. Unable to find service manual for my 2000 325 2X4 trail boss. I need to change my oil and filter. Also adjust my chain. 

Please excuse my ignorance, this is my first ATV. So make fun of me now and get it out of your system. lol

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nobody will make fun of you for not knowing something about your ride. They wouldn't be around long if they did. We're pretty quick with the :ban:button around here when it comes to BS like that. As far as your manual, we don't claim to have them all but we have some folks here that are pretty good at finding almost any manual you need. They (he) should be logging on here in a little while.


----------



## motoman (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Poppa D, I was being sarcastic, of course.
Everybody here has been great. Especially EMTfirefighter, amazing, the knowledge he has on ATV's for how young he is. I figured he's working or sleeping when I posted this.

Now, if anyone needs to know about BMW's I'm your man. I'm pretty good at maintenance on them but this is a whole new ball game for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my old man told me the only stupid question is the one you did not ask, stay tuned some one will jump in an help you out. welcome to the real world


----------



## motoman (Feb 3, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Wayne ! 

Here you go man tried to call you .. No answer 

1.Place vehicle on a level surface
2. Run engine two to three minutes until warm
3. Clean area around drain plug, bottom of motor
4. Place drain pan beneath engine crankcase and remove drain plug
5. Allow oil to drain completely
6. Replace sealing washer on drain plug
7. Reinstall drain plug and torque to 14 ft. lbs
8. Place shop towel beneath oil filter, turn counter clockwise to remove
9. Clean filter sealing surface on crankcase 
10. Lubricate o-ring on new filter, check condition of o-ring
11. Install new filter and turn by hand until filter gasket contacts the sealing surface, then turn additional 1/2 turn
12. Remove dipstick and fill sump with 2 quarts oil
13. Place gear selector in neutral and set parking brake
14. Start engine and let idle for one to two minutes. Stop engine and inspect for leaks 
15. Re-check oil level , add as necessary 
16. Dispose of used filter and oil properly. 

Right out of the manual. That Should get you started. 

Tranny takes Syntheric Gearcase Lube. 11.3 oz. Drain plug is 14 ft lbs


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

what oil does he need to use


----------



## motoman (Feb 3, 2011)

*Oil*

I'm in central Florida. It calls for 0 W 40 or 10W40. Couldn't find 0 W 40, so I bought Castrol 10 W 40.


----------



## motoman (Feb 3, 2011)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Hey Wayne !
> 
> Here you go man tried to call you .. No answer
> 
> ...


Does the crank case and Tranny plug really need to be torqued? Do I need a crush washer on both? I've used that blue gasket sealer on my BMW's, seems to work okay.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

You can use 10-40 i use valvoline 10-40 .. no wayne u dont have to torque the bolts. just tighten them like u would .. You dont even need a new crush washer .. Ive never replaced them so .. Re use em ..


----------

